# success--pb&j wine



## saramc (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wanted to report that I made a wine using raspberry jam as the wine base(jam wine recipe), OG of 1.090, but added 9 TBSP PB2 (powdered pnut butter) per gallon to primary. Started it back in October, ready to bottle now. It is clear, no oil floating, and you can taste the peanut butter. Quirky, yes...but my son's best friend dared me to make it.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 24, 2013)

Sara, if you get "wine diamonds," you will have _Crunchy_ PB & J!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2013)

Never heard of that peanut butter in powder form. Did you taste the powder? That wine must be very interesting but do you have to chase it with a glass of milk or did you add that in there also? LOL I see a Fluff wine in your future!


----------



## TahunaJR (Mar 24, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Never heard of that peanut butter in powder form. Did you taste the powder? That wine must be very interesting but do you have to chase it with a glass of milk or did you add that in there also? LOL I see a Fluff wine in your future!



And not too far behind that comes the Elvis batch with peanut butter, banana and bacon! "Thank you very much..."

Joe


----------



## saramc (Mar 24, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Never heard of that peanut butter in powder form. Did you taste the powder? That wine must be very interesting but do you have to chase it with a glass of milk or did you add that in there also? LOL I see a Fluff wine in your future!



The powdered peanut butter is a staple in my house. Has a huge % of oil removed. I eat it all the time. Hmm, fluffernutter wine....


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 24, 2013)

Mmmm! For an Elvis special you could make a Bochet Mead to get the toasted marshmallow, then add it to a banana wine. Not sure where the bacon would come in...


----------

